# 6/1-6/2 In Boca Grande..



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Well as you guys know I was in Boca Grande for a couple day this week and man we put a hurting on some fish! The bight has been really good and we capitalized on it day after day! 

I literally lost count on how many fish we hooked let alone how many we brought to the boat! We must have burned through 5+ packs of DNA swabs! All in all it was great time with some good friends! Its been a heck of a tarpon season so far ill be back out there Monday- Tuesday maybe Wednesday! heres some pics 

Alonzo 

Heres a picture to show the girth of the tail of the big fish I caught!









And some other pictures!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

What did ya get the eats on?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i would love to get on some poon like that  congrats [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## matthew (Sep 3, 2009)

CONGRATS! 

Question... What camra are you geting those shots with?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

HOLY CRAP! I've never caught a tarpon, heck only seen them roll a few times. But that tail is enormous, what was the estimated weight? Awesome, simply freaking awesome!


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey guys thanks for the kind words! I am shooting with a NIKON D 3000 I like the camera a lot and still learning.. 

Also GRAMP we estimated the fish at over 200lb this thing was just an absolute MONSTER! as you can see couldnt even get my hand around half of the tail and my buddy with bigger hands couldnt either! It was really my biggest fish ever!


----------



## bsfl (Jul 30, 2009)

Congrats man that's a monster, how was the crowd?


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

The crowd wasn't bad we mainly fished the afternoon bight!


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

That, my friends is a BIG 'Poon.
Great shots of 'em rollin' too! Pretty work.

TRW


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks TRW!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I swear I responded to this before, but apparently not. Anyway, I love the shots of the all the tarpon rolling. What an amazing sight!  Congrats too!


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Jose_Arias (Mar 14, 2009)

SICK SHOTS OF THEM ROLLING ....


----------

